# cryptocoryne with flower ID



## metscaper (Nov 10, 2006)

could you identify this cryptocoryne which flowered with me. thanks.










when i got it it was labelled as native crypto so i labelled it crypto usteriana. could someone confirm it?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think you are correct. That is what it looks like to me.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, that looks like an usteriana flower.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

One of mine for comparisson..


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Yup, usteriana. Congrats!

Do you have locality data for this strain?


----------



## metscaper (Nov 10, 2006)

Only That It Came From Morco 's Family After He Died.


----------

